# Assembling a vivarium



## superteddy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all, I know this is going to sound rediculous but I would like some advice on building a vivarium. I'm wanting to build my own 3ft Viv but am abit confused how to put it all together. The ones in the shops never seem to have screw/nail marks and some people have told me to use aquarium sealant but is that strong enough to hold it all together? I was going to use contiboard if that helps with replies, thanks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The one you buy in the shops will use biscuit joints










or dovetail joints










but most home made vivs built by somebody with a basic set of tools, are just screwed together.


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Superteddy (I hope this help's ya)

I'm also about to build a viv (mines an aboreal style) i've been racking my brain over this for like a week now! trying to decide whats best Glass, veneered mdf or veneered chipboard (Contiboard) and I've been talking to my work contacts about which would be best (I working in the building trade)

I've reached the asumption that the veneered chipboard (Contiboard) is the best option (if you want a nice effect, Im going to use Maple) as the veneer is a melamine wood effect look & not and actual wood/timber veneer....today I actually phoned a contiboard supplier and my contact there said as long as you seal all edges/ends of the contiboard with a aquarium sealent and then glue & screw it together and then run a "bead" up the all the joints it should be fine (infact she said her boyfriend made one with their stock & its been fine)

I wouldnt rely on a just silicone my self, Im going to seal all the edges with a aquarium sealent and then glue & screw it together, like this rough pic i made










you would ofc need to run your finger along the bead once u applied it to give a water tight seal

Dove tails and biscuits joints, although would be best they aint easy as u have to get the aligenments spot on, I work in a timber merchants & the son of a carpenter but i struggle with these, ofc theres nothing stopping u trying

Well I hope this helps ya


----------



## superteddy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for replies.

Kamuro what a massive help, I'm building my Viv this weekend so I'll post some pictures when my hedgehog palace is finished!

Just out of interest what are you putting in yours


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it's for a hedgehog you won't need to seal the edges. Sealing it is really for humid environments to stop moisture getting into the wood


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm planning on keeping Gargoyle Geckos, which need a moisture environment (hence the sealing of the contiboard)

As Meko correctly says you probably wouldnt need to seal the ends of the boards before you glue & screw them, if your not putting a reptile in it, that is mainly for humidity/mosture control.

But you could still seal(bead) along the joints for extra strength & you could get a decent clear Matt, satin or gloss 
varnish to cover the boards to make them harder wareing/longer lasting.....I think most would be fine for animal once aloud to dry, but u can always call some1 like Ronseal & their tech ppl will tell which is safest.

Ps will post some pics as well


----------

